
How University Students Sleep - alokedesai
https://jawbone.com/blog/university-students-sleep/?clickid=UGNw8z3G5TkTSF7Q8oV65R7fUkSR5qW33WdX0Q0&ir_cid=2939&utm_source=10079&ir_affid=10079&utm_campaign=Affiliates&utm_medium=IR&ir_clickid=UGNw8z3G5TkTSF7Q8oV65R7fUkSR5qW33WdX0Q0
======
SixSigma
I'm a student and I'm in bed by 10pm every weekday. So is my friend. I guess
we are weird.

